# High Five America!



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

High five!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Up high


Down low


Tooo slow.
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I love this video! My friend sent it to me. The symbolism was hilarious.


----------

